# Never easier



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried all different things, to think he is around I just cant see him. I try to think he is healthy and young and happy on the better place. I try to think he wants me to be happy. I try to think I should stop crying it makes him upset. I try to move on and accept. I try to remember all good days we had....
Nothing is working, it's never easy.
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss too. Your Buddy was and is special too. Maybe he and Casey found each other and are keeping each other company until we get there.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart aches for you...and the others who are grieving and just plain missing their best friends. Most of us have been where you are and all of us will be there again. Sending hugs and prayers that these days get fewer and fewer and are replaced with more joyful ones.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I know how you feel. It's been a little over 3 weeks since we lost our Bo. We are looking forward to getting our new puppy on Nov. 2, but I never stop thinking of Bo. He will always be special to me and I'll never truly get over losing him. Wherever he is, I think he knows how much we love and miss him. I think he'd be happy to see us getting a new puppy to love and spoil.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Caseypooh

You are not alone. I know just how you feel-I lost my Smooch the day before you lost Casey. 

Your SPECIAL LOVE for your dog at the Rainbow Bridge, never ends.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I do know about those days. I still miss Tess, and now just lost Rusty so am feeling a little shell shocked. So hard right now. Hugs to you. You are not alone.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, these days, especially anniversary days, can be so hard. Sending you prayers of strength and I'm also hoping she will send you some happy memories to cherish as well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree, I don;t think it does get easier, but we get a bit better at coping - but some days are just so very hard to get through

Sending some hugs your way


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I definately know those days and it has just been what would have been my lovely golden girls 16th birthday and i missed her especially that day too. Sending you hugs and caring thoughts. X


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's never easy. I still cry everyday for Belle and General. It's just a shock to lose them. This coming Thanksgiving, I have cried everyday for a year. However, my babies Jolie and Jax have been such a blessing. I have 5 goldens who have stolen my heart, just sad that 3 are at the bridge. BUT I can't wait for all of us to be together one day again.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I wish everyone who leaves us could leave loved ones with the feeling Obie (RIP 1/4/10) left me with. 

I loved him/he loved me, we each gave each other so much, I'm so grateful he was in my life & I have warm (yet tearful) thoughts of him.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you everybody, it is a comfort to come here with you all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and know how hard it is. This will be our 2nd winter without Selka (9/9/10) here and it is snowing today. He so loved the snow so I am sitting here crying. I hope there is snow in Heaven.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh yes, I truly know how you feel....I miss my baby Kula every single day but some days are easier then others.I seen another older Golden not too long ago and my toddler kept saying ga,ga( his word for dog) as he totally loves dogs and our Kula. My eyes started to tear up and Ihad to leave as he/she reminded me of my Kula so much!He just kept yelling ga,ga as to say why are we leaving Kula ....it truly broke my heart!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this. I know how hard it is. Some days are definitely worse than others. Sending our support, thoughts and prayers to get you through these hard times.


----------

